# New Infinito Review



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

For a bike that's been out for a while, it's interesting to see that the Infinito is still being reviewed. Bicycling magazine finally got around to reviewing a 105-equipped model, and now road.cc review a Campy Athena model:

Review: Bianchi Infinito | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more

I was surprised to see that his chief criticism was of the harsh ride.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My 2010 is no softie either. I wonder if they've made any changes to the layup over the years.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually, for a bike made for long rides, it makes sense to me that the smoothness of the ride was a slight peev. Harshness over long rides will of course contribute to rider fatigue.

Still and all, a very favorable review I thought.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, still a very favorable review, but not what you would expect given Bianchi's design goals for the frame. You know, K-VID inserts and BAT stay design and all. Guess there's more marketing hype than engineering behind those acronyms, but it doesn't really matter. The ride tells you that it's still an excellent frame.

Also, I can confirm the author's supposition that a carbon handlebar takes a lot of the vibration out, even if only in the drops.

Now, I just need to get an FSA K-Force Light SB25 seatpost (since it won VeloLab's recent test for vibration absorption) and I'll have the supple yet firm setup I so desire.


----------

